# Drucker im Netzwerk über das WAN erreichen



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Moin moin, bei einem Bekannten liegt genanntes Problem vor. Er *möchte von Unterwegs Dinge zuhause ausdrucken*, so dass sie schon im Schacht liegen, wenn er zuhause ankommt, anstatt jetzt nochmals die Seiten/eMails aufzurufen und den Druckvorgang zu starten. Der Drucker (HP1312) ist per IP ans heimische Netzwerk angebunden, ergo ist dazu kein laufender Server/Rechner zu benutzen. (Es gibt die Synology, welche als VPN-Server dienen könnte, will mir aber die Arbeit ersparen) 

Möglich wären: VPN, Port öffnen-forwarden, Drucker in DMZ packen.

Gemacht sind : Dyndns-Adresse zum Erreichen des heimischen Netzes.

Jemand Erfahrung und Tipps dazu?
Welcher Port wäre für so etwas zuständig?
Als VPN-Server könnte auch ein WRT54GL dienen, doch ist das nicht overdosed?

Dazu flugs eine kleine Grafik erstellt 



mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2009)

Hallo!

Für den Fall gibt es das Internet Printing Protocol (kurz: IPP).
Selbst befasst habe ich mich damit aber noch nicht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Dank für die Info, IPP wäre ideal, wenn es der Drucker unterstützten täte, von sich aus. Das tut er nicht, also wiedermals irgendwo einen Server mit IPP-Unterstützung aufsetzen (zB CUPS). Dann kann ich mir auch die Mühe machen und VPN in die Synology einbauen oder jene im WRT54GL initialisieren, wobei gesagt wird, dass sie langsam ist. Beim drucken nicht so von Belang. 

Ich werd einfach mal nen Port zum Drucker öffnen -ich glaube 9300- und  schauen, ob der Drucker damit erreichbar sein wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## Navy (14. August 2009)

Viel Spass dabei. Das könnte lustig werden, wenn das jemand entdeckt.

Wie war gleich der FQDN von Deinem Bekannten?


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Genau so siehts aus, ich werd dann auch sehen, ob und wieviele Bots/Eigenartige den Port 9300 scannen und unbedingt Werbung drucken wollen. Ein Test mit 10 Blatt ist es wert. Es ist eine Sicherheitslücke, aber wenn Niemand davon weiss, so ist sie praktisch nicht offen..

Übrigens Navy, gerade von Dir hätte ich mir hilfreichere Tipps gewünscht..

mfg chmee


----------



## Navy (14. August 2009)

Setz einen kleinen Linuxserver mit CUPS und ssh auf, richte NAPT so ein, dass Port 22 auf den Server durchgereicht wird, verbinde mit putty (oder was auch imnmer) auf diesen inklusive Port-Forwarding und schon hast Du das was Du willst mit wenig Aufwand.


----------

